# The 2014 "How fast EvenTT" ** cancelled ***



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the 2014 How fast evenTT , an exclusive track session for all TT's be they a standard MK1 225 coupe or a highly tuned MK2 TTRS.

We have run this event twice before and it's a fantastic day out and great fun. This year I have managed to secure a double session at MSV Bedford Autodrome ( Date TBC but likely to be late September or late October ) so as not to clash with ADI.

The basic premise is as follows: The event begins with a practice session ( 2.5 hours ) where you will be able to hone your skills and have advice from our qualified race instructors. After you have had time to practice, it's then down to you to cover the challenging 1.8 mile circuit as fast as possible ( 1.5 hours ) and set a time that will be displayed on the league table of the How Fast website for all to see.

The event will take place on Bedford Autodromes West Circuit. With it's huge run off area's and a maximum of three cars on circuit during the timed sessions, maximum safety is ensured for all involved. Total track time will be 4 hours including the practice and timed sessions. And cost is likely to be £150 per car which represents a £50 saving on usual MSV pricing.

This is an ideal event for newcomers or experienced track goers and really doesn't matter if the TT is modified or standard.

The idea is to have as much fun as possible and the timing just adds to the fun. Maximum numbers will be around the 20 cars.

So who is interested ?

Neilc
Jamman
Callum-TT
Jenny-H
Jimojameso
Olly12
Denty
MattB
Suzuka
Conlechi
Mondo
Vala ( TBC )
Millepeed 
MighTy Tee ( TBC )
Tonksy26 ( TBC )
Spaceman10
Digital_dreamer
craigttp ( TBC )
QS950 ( TBC )
Ades tt 180
Cam69


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm interested....but my car wont be ready in time!!  

Matt's car however..... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

If available I would be up for this.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> I'm interested....but my car wont be ready in time!!
> 
> Matt's car however..... :wink: :wink:


Oh c'mon Lee pull your finger out !! :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> If available I would be up for this.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ok Cool Callum. I will stick you down.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you know a date? Would like to come if i can
Jenny


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll probably be up for this


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> Do you know a date? Would like to come if i can
> Jenny





jimojameso said:


> I'll probably be up for this


Working on this with MSV this week , so should have a firm date by Monday or Tuesday next week.

I will put you both down for now


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes plz 
We canceled a msv howfast event earlier in the year due to gearbox .so we have already paid 
Might bring the slicks 
But no doubt be pissing down


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

olly12 said:


> Yes plz
> We canceled a msv howfast event earlier in the year due to gearbox .so we have already paid
> Might bring the slicks
> But no doubt be pissing down


Great , if you are using slicks I may have to put some oil down to give everyone else a chance :wink:


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol I'm sure it will be closer than you think!!
And anyway anyone who has a cage can run slicks so sorry for those who haven't lol ;-)
Should be a good laugh.


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

Well up for this, count me in 100%!

Been to bedford a few times in my old s3, will be even better in the RS! i do prefer the full gt circuit tho but i can live with the west circuit.

cool. :twisted:


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi denty. I've been round the sen/west and full GT coarse . Love it !!
You had your rs round a track before ? What brakes you running?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Denty said:


> Well up for this, count me in 100%!
> 
> Been to bedford a few times in my old s3, will be even better in the RS! i do prefer the full gt circuit tho but i can live with the west circuit.
> 
> cool. :twisted:


Great I will put you down.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Of course I will be up for this dude


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Of course I will be up for this dude


Great Matt , look forward to it


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

yes please


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Suzuka said:


> yes please


 8) , will stick you down.


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

Its gonna be like some mad amazing dream with all the TT's going flat our racing each other but its actually gonna be in real life..  cool!!!! 8) 8)

Ill prob run yellowstuff front pads with standard discs - this will be the first track outing for the RS!

I already know the RS feels and handles wayyyyy better than my old s3 so really looking forward to pushing to the limits and beyond in a safe (as can be) enviroment like said track.

Im alway shocked at how much fuel i use and low the MPG gets when on track...! worth it tho!

When will we know a firm date?

Cheers


----------



## Ben81tt (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all, this sounds like great fun. I would certainly be very interested dates permitting. I will look forward to you confirming the dates.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Denty said:


> When will we know a firm date?
> 
> Cheers





Ben81tt said:


> Hi all, this sounds like great fun. I would certainly be very interested dates permitting. I will look forward to you confirming the dates.


I will know a definite date on Monday or Tuesday next week.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Denty tell me more about your mk1 project


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Interested in coming along  date dependant


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Count me in, date depending. Have had one or two mods since the last time - which was a blast - so be good to see if things have improved. The brakes gotta help.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok Mark and Raymond , dates TBC by eat next week, I will put you both down for know.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Know ?

You've changed im so upset I can't talk anymore


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd be more worried about Neil not going to eat until next week. :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> I'd be more worried about Neil not going to eat until next week. :wink:


It's all that inbreeding.....

You would understand if you saw his brother Mark he looks like that bloke out The Goonies.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am very tempted date dependant.


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

Depending on the date I'll be up for this.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

will attend this date dependent . just hope round 2 dont go like round 1 :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stick me down as a maybe.

Will know more if I can or not In next couple of weeks.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Stick me down as a maybe.
> 
> Will know more if I can or not In next couple of weeks.





millepeed said:


> will attend this date dependent . just hope round 2 dont go like round 1 :roll:





vala said:


> Depending on the date I'll be up for this.





mighTy Tee said:


> I am very tempted date dependant.


Ok Guys , I will put you all down dependent on dates TBC.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,

I would also would like to come along. Dates dependent etc...

Thanks
Dave


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

digital_dreamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would also would like to come along. Dates dependent etc...
> 
> ...


Ok Dave , will put you down.


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

this sounds interesting,

I have never been on a track day or to a tt event,

put me down as a maybe, depends on the date.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

craigttp said:


> this sounds interesting,
> 
> I have never been on a track day or to a tt event,
> 
> put me down as a maybe, depends on the date.


Ok Craig , all TT's welcome and all experience levels too.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> this sounds interesting,
> 
> I have never been on a track day or to a tt event,
> 
> put me down as a maybe, depends on the date.


+1 and very local making it very tempting.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

qs950 said:


> > this sounds interesting,
> >
> > I have never been on a track day or to a tt event,
> >
> ...


Ok will put you down as (TBC )


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just waiting for a confirmed date from MSV , they have a pretty full calender with private events etc so trying to get us the best possible date and time. I will update as soon as I know.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi neil, do you need to wear helmets and stuff for this?....thinking of coming along...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> hi neil, do you need to wear helmets and stuff for this?....thinking of coming along...


Hi , yes helmets can be rented at the venue for £10 if you don't have one. No other gear but we must all wear jeans or trousers and long sleeve tops. No shorts or t shirts allowed.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Has a date been sorted yet?....put me on your list...looking forward to it!...done some go karting but never done a track day...should be a good day!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> Has a date been sorted yet?....put me on your list...looking forward to it!...done some go karting but never done a track day...should be a good day!


Hoping to confirm a date very early next week. Ok I will put you down


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

How long must we wait useless feltcher x


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

jamman said:


> How long must we wait useless feltcher x


Until his straw clogs up.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > How long must we wait useless feltcher x
> ...


Tell me about it I suggest the event old fanny pants begs to organize it and now we all wait lol


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

wish i knew if my TT will be be ready by the event.... best not to get my hopes up i suppose


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

cam69 said:


> Count me in.


Will do , and I am working on a date but MSV are taking there time a bit.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well after much chasing I have now heard back from MSV and we have a problem due to MSV have now rented out the West Circuit ( The How Fast circuit ) to a private party and are not doing anymore dates this year.  This was not known at the original time of enquiry however.

We have two options either cancel for this year or they have offered us up to 25 spaces on the 25th of October ( A Saturday ) on a general trackday at the GT Circuit at Bedford. It's a great track but does not allow for time testing so would just be run under usual track day rules.

Cost usually is £159 they will do it for £127.20 per car for the entire day.

Thoughts ??


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

That's a shame; the timed bit was the best part.

Count me out for this year. Hopefully I'm in for the next one.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm still up for the general track day not a bad price either.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will talk to Neil about this and maybe sort a track day out where we can go out have some fun and then get a bite to eat afterwards.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I would prefer to wait a few months and do the west circuit. We can get some lovely weather in February so a postponement should not present any problems?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Are there any other tracks/circuits we could use instead?....such as Silverstone?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Decided to cancel this event for now and will re look into it when the timed sessions are bookable again. They are thinking of moving it to other circuits too like Snetterton and Brands so will wait and see.

Found out why they couldn't do it on this occasion. They are filming a new Tom Cruise movie at the Bedford Autodrome 8)


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Shame :-(
Silverstone would be a good venue . But an expensive day.


----------

